# Found this in the woods today



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

IMG_20200531_172648_467




__
Steve


__
Jun 1, 2020


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It is that time of year.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Am I the only one who has no idea what that is?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lumberman said:


> Am I the only one who has no idea what that is?


No. I havent seen one before unless the pic/ lighting is deceiving


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

That is a pink lady slipper and they're illegal to pick. They also grow in bright yellow.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> No. I havent seen one before unless the pic/ lighting is deceiving


Lol. Is he allowed to post this on a family site?


----------



## Mn bum (May 1, 2018)

I found a yellow looking for shrooms Saturday.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Mn bum said:


> I found a yellow looking for shrooms Saturday.
> View attachment 540959


I have only seen pinks in my neck of the woods.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lumberman said:


> Lol. Is he allowed to post this on a family site?


What a pink lady slipper? Lol


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Lumberman said:


> Am I the only one who has no idea what that is?





sureshot006 said:


> No. I havent seen one before unless the pic/ lighting is deceiving


Don't feel line the lone ranger. Very recently I looked at some property for a well known and very respected poster on this site and while looking at some other spring plants I asked if he had any Lady Slippers on the property. He too had no idea what they were but indicated he would google them when he got home. FM


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

There are a lot of those pink ones. The showy lady slipper is harder to find and prettier I think.
It is also pink and white.

Jim


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> What a pink lady slipper? Lol


Sounds like it could be a date rape drug.

L & O


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Martin Looker said:


> That is a pink lady slipper and they're illegal to pick. They also grow in bright yellow.


Why are they illegal to pick? Just curious..


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Don't know why but probably because they aren't real common and they don't do well in the average flower bed.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

6Speed said:


> Why are they illegal to pick? Just curious..


They are protected in Michigan for several reasons apparently. First, it takes a very long time to go from seed to mature plant ( I read 20 years depending on conditions), a picked flower will not rejuvenate, and they can not be transplanted. They can also be quite rare depending on locale, some areas have much more favorable growing conditions than others. Because they can't be transplanted, and only grow in certain types of soil they are extremely difficult to grow in a garden setting as are many other orchid varieties I've since learned. Hope this answers your question, at least a bit.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Biggbear said:


> They are protected in Michigan for several reasons apparently. First, it takes a very long time to go from seed to mature plant ( I read 20 years depending on conditions), a picked flower will not rejuvenate, and they can not be transplanted. They can also be quite rare depending on locale, some areas have much more favorable growing conditions than others. Because they can't be transplanted, and only grow in certain types of soil they are extremely difficult to grow in a garden setting as are many other orchid varieties I've since learned. Hope this answers your question, at least a bit.


Thank you for the explanation!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

We had a fair number of these (yellow) in Presque Isle County years ago.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

I just saw a bunch in presque isle county last weekend.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

6Speed said:


> Thank you for the explanation!


Sure, no problem. When we bought our place the previous owners really made a big deal about them being on the property in relative abundance. I'd never heard of them, had no clue what they even looked like, so I did some digging as to what made them so special. We scoured the property until we found them on the far side of our forty after quite a bit of looking. This spring while mowing the lawn, I found some right along the tree line right in the yard. I honestly don't know if they just came up there for the first time this year, or if I just never noticed them before. My wife hasn't seen them yet, I might wait to see how long it takes her to notice them.


----------

